# Condo to rent



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

My sister is looking for a 2BR Condo on the beach on Perdido Key for the Labor Dayweekend and a few days after. Anyone have one to offer?

rgs


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

disanto on the forum has one on pensacola beach. if that helps


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

must be ob Perdido Key.


----------

